# Good source for wood chips and chunks for those living in Western US and Pacific Coast



## bamboofisher (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello

I've located a source for wood chips and chunks for those living in western US and Pacific coast states that many living here may not be aware of...

Check out Sportsman's Warehouse.  It does seem like an unlikely source for wood chips and chunks but they have one of the best selections I've seen anywhere!

The store in Medford, OR about an hour drive from where I live in Northern CA has Apple, Hickory, Mesquite, Cherry, Maple, Alder and Pecan wood chips.  They also have Hickory, Mesquite AND Pecan wood chunks!

Pecan is not easy to find out here in the west so the fact that they have this in both chips and chunks is great!

The prices are as follows:

Hickory, Mesquite and Pecan wood chips 2 lb bag - $1.99

Alder, Apple, Maple and Cherry wood chips 2 lb bag - $2.99

Hickory, Mesquite and Pecan Wood Chunks 1/3 cubic foot per bag - $4.99

So as you can see the prices are very reasonable!

The downside is that you have to live near one of their stores since you cannot order anything from their website at all.

So those of you who live near one of their stores, go check it out!

Have a good BBQ'ing weekend  :)

Brian


----------

